# How long can they leave the eggs for?



## Harleysgirl (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi all

I have taken on a beautiful breeding pair. Thier last clutch has all just hit 9wks and were rehomed. 

Well today was pick up day and unfortunately over night she laid 2 eggs. We had no choice but to move them, bring them home to me. 

I races out and bought a breeding box and put the eggs in there. They know they are there but are not sitting on them that I have noticed. 

How long can the eggs go without her sitting on them. It's very hot here today (32' C) 

Thanks in advance


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

She may not start sitting on them until the second or third egg or even wait until the whole clutch is laid to start incubation. But since they just moved to a new environment dont be surprised if she abandons the eggs. Birds need to feel comfortable and safe in their environment to breed so a change of homes might kick her out of breeding mode.


----------



## Harleysgirl (Oct 31, 2011)

Ok thank you

I was hoping she was done for the season so they could settle and I could know them more before next season. 

I'm expecting the 2 eggs too ne kicked out however she is showing signs she's ready to lay again.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*Well today was pick up day and unfortunately over night she laid 2 eggs.*
---------------------------------------------

First off a hen does not lay 2 eggs at a time. Eggs are lain every other day. If you are getting 2 eggs at a time you may have 2 females paired together.

As to the eggs as long as they have not been incubated by a parent then they are good for up to 10 days, they just have to be turned (rotated from one side up to the other dside up) a couple times a day.


----------



## Harleysgirl (Oct 31, 2011)

She may have laid in 2 days. Unsure.

Thank you. 

I had done lots of study etc but was not planning on my first clutch with her until next season.


----------



## Harleysgirl (Oct 31, 2011)

Update

There is now 3 eggs, she is moving the first 2 around. She laid again last night but cracked the egg and moves it out (or she laid it outside the box?)

It wasn't cracked all through, no contents had come out so I moves it into the box with the others? Is that ok? 

I don't think she's finished, I'm not sure what she's going to do with them? She's not ditching them but not sure if she will keep them either?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Theres a way to fix the crack you can cover it with clear nail polish or white glue as recommended by Srtiels in this thread, http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=26641&highlight=cracked.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

She probably laid it from a perch. You should repair the egg before she damages it further while moving about in the nest. I would do the clear polish because it seems less likely to peel off throughout the egg turning.


----------



## Harleysgirl (Oct 31, 2011)

bjknight93 said:


> She probably laid it from a perch. You should repair the egg before she damages it further while moving about in the nest. I would do the clear polish because it seems less likely to peel off throughout the egg turning.


It does look like she did that. 

It's drying now, thank you for the help


----------

